# exotic mammal finder service



## fangsexoticpets (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi , my names simon and I've just set up a company called fangs exotic pets , I can find any exotic mammal for anybody due to a lot of great contacts, I can deal with the importing side as well. I am opening a New pet shop in bury St Edmund's in august and also doing a courier service.
If you looking for a certain mammal then please contact me via messenger on here or email me at [email protected]
Cheers simon


----------



## irwin (Jan 22, 2008)

You say you can find any animal please can you answer the following questions

Have you imported any animal before
what animal have you ever found for someone (not in uk )
Have you got a van that is approved by defra for carrying animals that needs quarantining
Do you have quarantine facilities

Thanks


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd like a small herd of camels please.






Oh, and a pair of aye-aye!


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Thylacine, please!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Still waiting on those aye-ayes!:whistling2:


----------



## irwin (Jan 22, 2008)

So why hasnt he answered ,arent these genuine questions ,or is it the fact ,another wanabee who knows :censor::censor:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

irwin said:


> So why hasnt he answered ,arent these genuine questions ,or is it the fact ,another wanabee who knows :censor::censor:


Oh no, I believe he really can get us _*anything*_ our hearts desire!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Anyone else got a shopping list?:roll2:


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

A Veloceraptor! And an orangutan, and a giraffe


----------



## LawrenceJMitchell (Feb 8, 2013)

I will pay handsomely for Bongo's or Okapi.........nice grouped together....
Also looking for Maned Wolf, Echidna, Kinkajou and Pangolin......

And I know it is a long shot but if the contacts can get hold of a Solenodon then it would help me out with my cockroach infestation at home!: victory:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I will close this now as I have already put my order in for a couple of Red Pandas. :gasp:

Seriously though if the o.p. wants me to reopen the thread I will do it.


----------

